# V clubs - Pointer clubs - ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V clubs - Pointer clubs - Gundog divisions of sports man clubs - field trials - hunt tests ETC - if you have any in your area go to the event ! - bring your V - the majority of the people you meet here love sporting dogs & will share a life time of their experiences - yes this forum is the internet and a great place for information - but till you meet owners that know what the V was bred for - you will never know your V ! please note this was posted under hunting and that was what the Vizsla was bred for - even if you never hunt you get great advice from real people !


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We are taking Luna to her first Junior Hunter field test this September. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Fly - like you PIKE is going for his JH this Oct for his JH - thanks to this forum I had no idea he was was nothing more than a pain in the AZZ - LOL


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*flynnandlunasmom*, you must be so excited! I am thinking on coming out with the girls and watching it, too. See what it's all about!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Gracie will be there, too, with my husband handling her. I might try to pop down for part of the weekend...but the kids are going to be worn out after the first week of school. Maybe whoever is there can take lots of pictures???


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Would love to see you ladies there. 

Victoria, good for Steve!. I'm having Jeff handle Luna because I'm too nervous at the thought. 

I'll have my husband take lots of pictures. 

I think Luna will do ok but ever since her heat cycle, she hasn't gone back to her old self. Still has swollen nipples and still a bit thick in the middle (though we cut her food so it's not from overeating). I really think the false pregnancy symptoms have knocked her for a loop. At one point Jeff wasn't sure she'd be ready for the JH field test but after last week's session he said she's good to go. I just hope she's back to her old self soon!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Go Luna!!! Maybe this event will help her get back on track. We figure that, with our luck, Gracie will start her heat cycle the week before....

Trying to look at the whole weekend as a learning experience for Steve. Don't want to put any pressure on the novice handler!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*VictoriaW*, how exciting for Steve!! I'll try and take pictures...if my two crazies behave!  One day I hope to be in your and *flynnandlunasmom* shoes and do the JH with Pacsirta, too!!

*GO GRACIE AND LUNA!!* 8)


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm planning to come out with Pippa also. I'm really looking forward to seeing all the sporting dogs! I'm sure I'll be sitting there in absolute awe!!

Very exciting for both Luna and Gracie!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice to see more HVF members getting into the field! Yeah!!!!!!!

No matter if you pass or not you will enjoy yourself if you take yourself lightly. It is about the dog and in Junior Hunter the judges are judging the dog and not the handler.

Don't be afraid to fail. *Best of luck to Luna and Gracie!*

It is always nice to be out in the field.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/win-finally-in-senior-hunter-and-bonus.html

I'll be taking Bailey on August 11th to our first AKC Amateur Gun Dog field trial in over a year. At four years old, Bailey is starting to mature into a confident hunter. Then two weeks later we try and wrap up Senior Hunter with passes on Saturday and Sunday. It takes time. Time very well spent.
8)
Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------

